# Rescue and Fostering questions



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1) Is there a combined database of adopters? If not, why not? Can it reasonably be done?

2) Is there an organization such as doberman911.com for GSDs? 

3) My HS was thrilled when I picked up a dobie for a rescue yesterday. They asked that GSD rescues (501c ONLY) send in the paperwork and appropriate phone numbers. If you are willing to pull from our area I would like to set up a network of fosters and volunteers up here...but I don't have a clue how to...so would need someone to work with on that.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just to clarify...I do NOT want to start a rescue up here but want to work with a rescue and help get more volunteers in my area. I'm already sending in applications to volunteer for 2 rescues but just wanted opinions on the rest.

Thanks again


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

- What do you mean by a combined database of adopters? How do you plan to deal with a privacy issues in a combined database? Would you like your personal information to sit in a combined database accessible to everybody? What would be the purpose of it? 
- There are numerous GSD rescues, you can find them on Petfinder.
- Maybe you should network these fosters and volunteers with the GSD rescues in PA since all rescues seem to be in dire need of fosters. The area rescues are already in touch with area shelters. 
- It would be best if you helped by volunteering for your area GSD rescue. There have been many GSDs in PA in need recently and no foster homes available.
- It would help to know which HS the rescues should be sending their documentation to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD- What do you mean by a combined database of adopters? How do you plan to deal with a privacy issues in a combined database? Would you like your personal information to sit in a combined database accessible to everybody? What would be the purpose of it?
> 
> - There are numerous GSD rescues, you can find them on Petfinder.
> - Maybe you should network these fosters and volunteers with the GSD rescues in PA since all rescues seem to be in dire need of fosters. The area rescues are already in touch with area shelters.
> ...


I don't know...it was just a question. I wasn't envisioning the database being accessible to everybody. the purpose would be that maybe one rescue has a dog perfect for someone that may have applied to another rescue.

There AREN"T any rescues in my area. Therefore, the reasons for my questions. Because I don't know ANYTHING about rescue.

Maybe I'm taking the tone in your response wrong but if feels like I just got my @#$# reamed.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Michelle - there is actually a lot of networking among rescues that does take place behind the scenes. Databases of adopters, rescue organizations and other things have been discussed here before and really there weren't enough points in common to do that kind of project.

It doesn't matter about there not being rescues in your area. There are many things that can be done "virtually".

I would advise you to check out some of the rescues on this board - do a bit of research, check their websites, see what kind of adopter screening they do, what kind of policies they have.

You can volunteer to do many things - web site maintenance and fund raising are two things that spring to mind where you don't need to be physically located nearby.

And don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Michelle - 

1. As others have pointed out there is not a centralized database of adopters (at least not that I know about). I think the "why nots" are numerous, but from my experience it would be difficult for several reasons:
- not all rescue groups have the same requirements for placement (some require home visits, others do not; some require a fence, others do not; some are okay with out-of-state, etc.) 
- having that type of database would require someone with skill to keep it organized and current. We struggle to just get enough folks to return phone calls and participate in awareness events. 
- who is the point of contact if there is a problem with an adoption or even an approval of an applicant? 

I suppose there are ways to address all of those issues, but for most rescue volunteers the limited time and resources are committed to the dogs first and the inner-workings of the organization come further down the priority list. 

2. I'm not familiar with doberman911.com, but from the name it sounds like the Rescue area of this board functions in that way. As a SASRA volunteer I've found some great resources and connections here. We also have a terrific relationship with German Shepherd Rescue of SE PA and frequently work with them on particular dogs and particular adopters. 

3. From my experience, rescue is a little like "The Blob". It expands and contracts according to the active volunteers. If someone is really excited and takes the lead in getting others excited and involved then existing groups can expand. If volunteers don't feel connected to the organization or the bandleader leaves and no one else steps up then the organization may have to contract. 

Thought-provoking question though. I think the more we share ideas and information, the stronger the rescue community will become.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you, Jill and dd, for such wonderful answers.

The SASRA app is sitting on my desk to be filled out. You were one of two.  I spoke to one of your volunteers last weekend.

I would love to help in building a volunteer network thru my area for rescues. The nearest is probably SASRA and then all others are 5 hours away minimum.

doberman911.com is NOT a rescue. It is a foundation to help pay for medical bills for dobies.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is the one in the Philadelphia shelter that will be killed tomorrow at 2PM. Any ideas how to help him?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you take that one since I don't anywhere near Philadelphia and you seem to be full of answers and attitude. I asked a couple of questions...never said I had any answers.

I pulled a dobie out of our pound yesterday that would have been killed. I left early from work as soon as the paperwork from the rescue came through to release her. She's 15 lbs underweight, has something all over her chest and is waiting transport to York in a week. 

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She probably took her dog in for chemo or took in some dog from this board that everyone else passed by because of issues. 

It is great that you are asking questions though! I am not sure if you have enough answers but here, to me, is the most important thing to think about with EVERY dog you help, either by personally pulling it and adopting it out or handing it over, or facilitating someone else that you only know over the ineternet to do so; know where that dog is going. Support reputable rescues only. Do site visits when possible. Insist on home checks. Ask questions. Look for red flags. Make sure that a dog you save is truly saved and not just allowed to suffer for the remaining years of his or her life due to poor screening or policy. 

There are two sticky threads in this section about reputable rescue and knowing where a dog is going. I realize I haven't answered your questions but if we can have one more person doing rescue right it is better than ten doing rescue wrong.

Same expectations as we have for reputable breeders. 

Thank you for caring enough to ask questions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's very nice of her. To bad she can't be nicer to ppl that want to volunteer. I'm all done.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's fine. This is one section of the board where you won't see the "oh no, please come back, please reconsider" posts. You are respected for what you decide for yourself as far as what you can and cannot do. 

There are parts of rescue I am not comfortable with. I do what I can. But if it comes down to someone who does reputable rescue being a bit short with me, I will take it because of what they do for the dogs. 

Bork!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I meant I was all done with an argument. I don't know anyone and just wanted to understand how things work. What's the point of being mean to ppl? I don't have any idea what Bork means.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The hard part of the internet is reading inflection. Rebel, to me, is logical, thorough, and posted in a way to give and get information quickly and well. Nothing personal I am sure. Though I can't speak for her!







She is also, to me, very passionate about helping dogs and doing it in the right way. 

So as you get to see how people are you won't get hung up on tone so much.unless you are supersensitive in which case...it is very hard to do rescue.









Bork- I will look for the thread. I will always be grateful to Rebel for taking a very special, VERY pushy girl! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD
That should be it. 

But that whole reputability thing is what I feel people should hone in on first and go from there. It's like the foundation. Everything from there is either up or down.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I committed to a dog in SC that was supposed to be killed. went to work and made the money to pay for the doghouse and the dogfood for my fosters and other dogs in the rescue. Spent 3-4 hours taking care of the foster dogs in my home. Answered a bunch of e-mails about adoptions. Even though the dog in Philadelphia is nowhere near me, i am trying to find a place he can go.

Rescue is not about databases and organizing others to foster or having others send in paperwork into an unnamed HS in an area that does not have any rescues. It is mainly getting our hands dirty. I just wonder which part of PA has no rescues.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I appreciate you trying to help rescues, and help is always needed. A thought that comes to my mind is this. You said you don't have a rescue in your area, but you want to get the community involved in helping. I am sure you have a shelter in your area, how about doing a fundraiser for them, or just going and taking a dog for a walk, this is something the whole community could do, and the shelters along with the dogs would love it.

If you haven't been in rescue long, which it appears you haven't there is some much that goes on, I have been doing it now for 7 years, and work a full time job with a border collie rescue in my area, and I still don't know all the ins and outs. 

I do thank you for wanting to help, we need more people like you thinking out of the box. Keep the thoughts going, you are bound to come up with some great ideas.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThere is the one in the Philadelphia shelter that will be killed tomorrow at 2PM. Any ideas how to help him?


Rebel: Sent you a PM. I don't know what happened last night. The bottom line is I want to help. 

If you can pull him I will foster him. Tell me what I need to do.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Jax - what is your local shelter?


----------

